# golden tile fishing



## scott gallagher (Oct 19, 2007)

alot of talk about tile fishing whats the size limit and how many can you keep in the gulf. 

i tried to regester on the 100 fantom club still whaiting for reply any other deep drop clubs

around the gulf. fish out of destin and pensacola area. any info would help or any general 

areas would help thank you. plumbwet. 25 ft pursuit


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Scott - please check your email - I just sent you a reply to your application to join. Sometimes on weekends I don't check my email often andas a result I only saw yourapplication to join 100FFC just a few minutes ago. 

PFF members, for those of you unfamiliar with the 100 Fathom Fishing Club, _we are a private fishing club._ We are not a public fishing forum. Every applicant for membership has to undergo an approval process. We do not charge any dues nor do we take any advertising money. THe only requirements that members have is to post at least three times over any 90 day period, refrain from flame wars and don't talk politics or religion (although ripping Enviros a new orifice is encouraged!). We also strongly encourage our members to actively participateon thepublic fishing forums - many great ideas come from places like PFF and others. 

To serve our far-flung members better, we have an online website where members can post fishing reports, ask for boating-engine-fishing-tackle-rigging advice, etc. We have members in places like Guam, Tahiti, Cayman Islands, Australia and the Bahamas but most are clustered in SE Florida, Norfolk Va, and the Gulf States of Fla Alabama Mississippi Louisiana and Texas.

We have four main focuses - bottomfishing, swordfishing, deepdropping and fisheries regs issues. 

Scott - to answer your tilefish question, in all five Gulf States thereare no size limits on Golden Tilefish. Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama all have a 20 Golden Tile per person limit as part of the 20 fish per person Reef Fish aggregate bag limit. Only Florida went screwy with Gulfcoast Golden Tile bag limits - FWC lumps them in with the 4 Grouper per person agg bag. Still, at least it beats the total BS limit on the _east_ coast - 1 freakin' Golden Tile per person even though SAFMC/NMFS own friggin' "best science" says they won't be overfished at 3 G-Tiles per person.

Happy Sunday,

Mark

Catch-All

Pres., 100 Fathom Fishing Club


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Scott - I just okayed your app.

Welcome aboard! 

Catch


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

*GULF OF MEXICO REGS - SNOWY & GOLDEN TILE - FEDL WATERS & STATES WATERS

GULF OF MEXICO FEDERAL GUMMINT REGS*







"Hi! I'm from the Gummint and I'm here to help!" 
*Snowy Grouper* - 4 per person, as part of 4 Grouper agg bag

*Golden Tilefish* - 20 per person, as part of 20 Reef Fish agg bag

*FLORIDA *








*Snowy Grouper *- 4 Snowys per person, as poart of the 4 Grouper aggregate bag limit

*Golden Tilefish* - 4 Golden Tile per person, as part of the 4 Grouper agg bag (sorry guys, you're FUCKED)


*ALABAMMY*







(Hey Alabama! Florida stole your flag and slapped a purty seal on it)
*Snowys -* not listed but assume they count towards the 5 Grouper p/p agg bag

*Golden Tile *- 20 per person, as part of 20 Reef Fish agg bag

*MISSISSIPPI*








*Snowys *- 5 per person, Grouper agg bag

*Golden Tile* - 20 per person, Reef Fish agg bag

*LOUISIANA*








*Snowys *- 5 per person, as part of the Grouper agg bag

*Golden Tile* - 20 per person, as part of Snapper agg bag 

*TEXAS *








*Snowys* - 4 per person, grouper agg bag

*Golden Tile* - 20 per person, reef fish agg bag
*in waters further than 9nm offshore, Texas limits conform to federal regs

Hope this helps....

Catch


----------

